# לא קוראים לי אני בא לבד



## cfu507

Is there any chance to translate the following conversation and keep it funny?

- איך קוראים לך? (או איך אישתך קוראת לך)
- לא קוראים לי, אני בא לבד​


----------



## Mjolnir

My attempts:

- So, how do they call you?
- They don't, I come on my own.

- So, how does your wife call you?
- She doesn't, I come on my own.


----------



## Gadyc

"*Call* me Ishmael" = my name is Ishmael (Moby-Dick 1st words)
"They *call* me Trinity" = my name is Trinity (the title of one of those classical western "spagetti movies")

That's what you mean?


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> "*Call* me Ishmael" = my name is Ishmael (Moby-Dick 1st words)
> "They *call* me Trinity" = my name is Trinity (the title of one of those classical western "spagetti movies")
> 
> That's what you mean?



הי גדי, לא, לא לזה התכוונתי, אלא למה ש-Mjolnir כתב. מדובר בתשובה מתחכמת לשאלה "איך קוראים לך". אני לא מכירה את הדוגמאות שנתת. תודה לשניכם​


----------



## Gadyc

​
רק רציתי לציין שהשימוש באנגלית ובעברית זהה:
לקרא למישהו = זה השם שלו וגם = בא הנה

כן, אני רואה שזה לא היה ברור ממה שכתבתי. סליחה.
לא יכול להבטיח שזה יקרה שוב.​


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> רק רציתי לציין שהשימוש באנגלית ובעברית זהה:
> לקרא למישהו = זה השם שלו וגם = בא הנה​
> כן, אני רואה שזה לא היה ברור ממה שכתבתי. סליחה.
> לא יכול להבטיח שזה יקרה שוב.​


 

הי גדי, חבל שאי אפשר להשמיע צליל של צחוק לפוסט.
אני יודעת שבשניהם זה call ולכן קיוותי שאפשר לתרגם את הבדיחה הזו לאנגלית. אני מקווה שגם באנגלית זה ישמע נחמד.

זו גרסה ששמעתי באנגלית ורציתי לכתוב את הגרסה העברית באנגלית:​
What is your name? 
My name is Christopher. 
Oh? What does your wife call you?
She calls me for dinner


----------



## elroy

A few corrections: 





Mjolnir said:


> - So, how what do they people call you?
> - They don't, I come on my own.
> 
> - So, how what does your wife call you?
> - She doesn't, I come on my own.


 I'm afraid the first one wouldn't really work, though, because it's not a common way to ask someone what his/her name is.  

The second one works very well.


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> A few corrections:  I'm afraid the first one wouldn't really work, though, because it's not a common way to ask someone what his/her name is.



Really? 

Maybe it's not very common, but I wouldn't say that it's wrong / wouldn't work.
It also adds another layer to the joke ("how does your wife call you?" - in what way?).


----------



## elroy

Mjolnir said:


> Really?
> 
> Maybe it's not very common, but I wouldn't say that it's wrong / wouldn't work.
> It also adds another layer to the joke ("how does your wife call you?" - in what way?).


 I think you misunderstood. 

I meant that the first question (with "people" as opposed to "your wife") wouldn't really work (in the context of this joke), because it's not a natural question.

As for "what" versus "how" - "How do they call you?" is simply not idiomatic in English and sounds like a direct translation from another language.


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> As for "what" versus "how" - "How do they call you?" is simply not idiomatic in English and sounds like a direct translation from another language.



Sorry, but I disagree. It's not common, but it doesn't sound awfully wrong to me.


----------



## cfu507

So, this is the Hebrew version:

- What is your name? 
- My name is Christopher. 
- Oh? What does your wife call you?
- She doesn't call me, I come on my own.


----------



## Mjolnir

Well, according to this, I'm wrong. Even though you do hear it, apparently it's not proper English.

Sorry guys 

Cfu - that version seems fine, though you lose a layer that exists in the original Hebrew joke.


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> Well, according to this, I'm wrong. Even though you do hear it, apparently it's not proper English.
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> Cfu - that version seems fine, though you lose a layer that exists in the original Hebrew joke.


 
What layer?


----------



## Mjolnir

בעברית יש לך:
1. מה שמך?
2. באיזה אופן קוראים לך? (כמו שלכלב אפשר לשרוק)

באנגלית את מאבדת את המשמעות השנייה בשאלה עצמה, אבל יש לך אותה בתשובה.
לא יודע, יכול להיות שהתעסקתי עם הנושא הזה יותר מדי היום, נראה מה אלרוי אומר ​


----------



## elroy

While you are right that the English sentence is not ambiguous, that ambiguity is not needed for the joke to work.  It's still clever and witty, and it has the same effect on the listener/reader as the Hebrew original - and that's ultimately what matters, right?


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> While you are right that the English sentence is not ambiguous, that ambiguity is not needed for the joke to work.


True. The punch line takes care of that.



elroy said:


> It's still clever and witty, and it has the same effect on the listener/reader as the Hebrew original - and that's ultimately what matters, right?


Right, but "clever and witty"? Seriously?


----------



## elroy

Mjolnir said:


> Right, but "clever and witty"? Seriously?


 Hey, I like it.   Maybe I'm too much of a language nerd.


----------



## cfu507

רבותיי. אני מניחה שמי שפחות אוהב את זה, זה מי שרגיל לשמוע את התשובה הזו כאן בארץ, ובעיקר אם הוא קיבל תשובה כזו כשניסה להתחיל עם בחורה.​


----------



## Gadyc

עברתי כרגע על האשכול.
מדהים איך שאלה שהתחילה כשנינות לשונית די נדושה בארץ, הגיעה לאורך כזה.

אישית, התחדשו לי מספר נקודות באנגלית.

תודה לכולם.


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> רבותיי. אני מניחה שמי שפחות אוהב את זה, זה מי שרגיל לשמוע את התשובה הזו כאן בארץ, ובעיקר אם הוא קיבל תשובה כזו כשניסה להתחיל עם בחורה.​


Ouch...
אבל אני לא לבד, גם גדי חושב שהבדיחה נדושה ​


----------

